# What Kind of Music Do You Play, and Why?



## Mandragoras (Mar 4, 2017)

There's probably some ancient thread with a similar premise, but thread necromancy is generally ill-advised and I kind of want to take a different angle with this than is typical.

See, I'm curious what sort of music you folks play, but I also think it would be neat for us all to discuss *why* we play the kind of music that we do. One only occasionally hears about how technical limitations and opportunities can shape the way that an artist expresses themselves, for instance; and it's always interesting to compare and contrast the sort of music a person makes and what they listen to on their own time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 4, 2017)

What music I play? Almost everything. Depends on what I wanna listen to and when.

Been listening to a lot of Eurobeat recently though. I often turn off ingame sounds and fire up EastNewSound, Zytokine or one of my Eurobeat playlists.

As for why: I simply want to listen to it.


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 5, 2017)

Traditional Irish all the way! It just speaks to me, I guess. It helps cheer me up on those real shitty days. I don't mind a little trance or classic rock every now and then...


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 5, 2017)

I play rock guitar and heavy metal cause i'm sick of seeing people use technology to make their music


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 5, 2017)

Lyxen said:


> I play rock guitar and heavy metal cause i'm sick of seeing people use technology to make their music


Amen to that! Back in the day people actually had to have skill to make good music... not just a computer.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 5, 2017)

Ya I just see the entertainment industry and most human life in general get sucked into technology.
I always feel I'm living for lost arts. Oh well, oh by the way starting bands now are like near impossible lol


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 5, 2017)

chillstep or electroswing cause one makes me relax and the other makes me feel happy energetic


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 6, 2017)

I used to play the viola for two years in middle school. I sucked, but it was fun to perform in concerts with my friends.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 6, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Amen to that! Back in the day people actually had to have skill to make good music... not just a computer.


Making decent music with electronics is about as difficult as making decent acoustic or traditional electric music, in my experience, if not more so; it simply requires an entirely different set of skills beyond the basics of melody, rhythm and timbre. But that's the thing: It's very easy to make mediocre music, no matter the instruments or tech you use. Bars of entry for technical competence vary with different genres and styles, but the amount of effort, panache, or just raw talent required to make something forgettable and typical is always going to be fairly low. And you'll always start out making music which is either technically or creatively inadequate on some level due to simple inexperience. All music is a learning curve.


----------



## heteroclite (Mar 6, 2017)

Well, I play my own weird style, with electric guitars and cellos and saxophones!
My sister and I listen to a lot of Lois Armstrong, and we write songs about him.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 6, 2017)

heteroclite said:


> Well, I play my own weird style, with electric guitars and cellos and saxophones!
> My sister and I listen to a lot of Lois Armstrong, and we write songs about him.


This sounds intriguing.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Mar 6, 2017)

Pretty much listen to everything. Recently, been listening to EDM metal.


----------



## tuan_tr1910 (Mar 19, 2017)

Deep house . Why? Look at below


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 30, 2017)

tuan_tr1910 said:


> Deep house . Why? Look at below


That's about as good a reason to make deep house as any, although I thought the typical stoner genres were heavy psychedelia and dub.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Mar 30, 2017)

Depends for me. If I am spinning/DJ'ing I play House music a lot. And venture into heavy stuff like dubstep, Hybrid Trap, etc. Music Production wise I usually do what ever. I am still learning on how to create music so the specific genre I am good at is still somewhere lol


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 31, 2017)

KeitoTheMidnightFox said:


> Music Production wise I usually do what ever. I am still learning on how to create music so the specific genre I am good at is still somewhere lol


I suggest just ignoring genre entirely and putting together sounds that feel right and make you happy. You're probably doing that already, but I've seen too many people buy into the idea that you need to work in a specific style and get good at that to succeed rather than develop an independent voice.


----------



## endroll (Jun 7, 2017)

i usually play post-hardcore sounding stuff but im not so sure, sometimes it can sound like american primitivism, it gets pretty emo-ish as well


----------



## lajm (Aug 4, 2017)

i play in a grindcore band


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2017)

Amateur imitations of Indian, Afghan, other Eastern styles, mostly improvisations.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 4, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I suggest just ignoring genre entirely and putting together sounds that feel right and make you happy. You're probably doing that already, but I've seen too many people buy into the idea that you need to work in a specific style and get good at that to succeed rather than develop an independent voice.


I remember myself believing in that idea to an extent, until I got to listen Third Side of Tape by Lil Ugly Mane. Packed with all kinds of genres and instrument choices, all by one person who just happened to find a proficiency in being jack-of-all-trades and experimenting the hell out of his all-around potential, rather than sticking to one exact thing. Though the whole "Law of Conservation of Ninjutsu" thing (lol) still applies to music instruments, I think - the more instruments you learn, the harder it is to excel at any of them.

As for me, I'm a big hip-hop fan, so I usually mess around with samples, synths, etc. It's just that sampling is amazingly versatile, and with right sources and techniques, there are tons of weird and fantastic sounds you can't recreate by any other means - from turning vocal snippets into sound patterns (Aphex Twin's Windowlicker for example), to creating elaborate nostalgic soundscapes (from classics like Boards of Canada, to the whole Vaporwave movement). Damn, you can even take already recorded albums and completely rebuild them in a new context - just like guys from 4chan turned Kanye's "Life of Pablo" into experimental grime remix album about death, which happened to be better than actual source material, lol. There was a moment in time when sampling was frown upon and seen as "fake skill" and downright "stealing" , mainly due to influx of crappy rappers who cut some random Kraftwerk loop with beats layered on top of it and call it a day, but I think nowadays it's already accepted as "legitimate", because on this point we actually have musicians who can do cool stuff with it.

I also think it should be specified in the title that the thread is about actually playing and creating music, not listening to it ( @Yakamaru and @xaliceonfire already seem a bit confused, lol). It's a problem for subforum in general - half of it is filled with threads on music listening, though we already have a separate subforum just for listeners on this site


----------



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 16, 2017)

I play drums. I play viking metal. Nuff' said.

...Why? Because I like being angry at stuff. That's why.


----------



## EMO FURRY (Nov 20, 2017)

I really don't mind what kind i listen to I just go with what i'm in the mood for I will mostly listen to Furry songs or something of the sort idk


----------



## EMO FURRY (Nov 20, 2017)

but some times ill play my music mixers when i'm bored.....


----------



## unafraidstorm (Nov 25, 2018)

Mandragoras said:


> There's probably some ancient thread with a similar premise, but thread necromancy is generally ill-advised and I kind of want to take a different angle with this than is typical.
> 
> See, I'm curious what sort of music you folks play, but I also think it would be neat for us all to discuss *why* we play the kind of music that we do. One only occasionally hears about how technical limitations and opportunities can shape the way that an artist expresses themselves, for instance; and it's always interesting to compare and contrast the sort of music a person makes and what they listen to on their own time.


Chicago Blues, Blues Rock and British Blues


----------



## Deathless (Nov 25, 2018)

I don't play anything at the moment but my goal is to master in Prog or Thrash metal


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Nov 28, 2018)

I really really just love rap. That's basically why I do it. I'm white and also Jewish but I see myself as a person of low earthly swagger. I love thinking up rhymes and I also love to go hard I mean really get into it. I chipped a tooth on another tooth once which sucked. Honestly I just see it something I can do and just be me which isn't really how I manage to feel most of the time. It just makes me feel really good to think of songs even if they don't end up as complete projects. I dont really play any instruments except for using synths and samples but I can jury rig a beat pretty well even if it isnt professional sounding. Rap is just pure expression to me. It can be heavy metal or it can be a soft song or even bith simultaneously. I just see that as a wellspring of sandbox emotions that just work musically. It's hard to pin diwn exactly why. I guess the best way to sumarrize is that rap is easy to learn but difficult to master.


----------



## workrobloxian (Jan 24, 2019)

I listen to mostly brostep, some melodic dubstep, and neurofunk.


----------

